# I'm hooked on this Pomegranate/Strawberry smoothie



## kitchenelf (Sep 4, 2005)

I finally found 100% Pomegranate juice so I've been doing:

1/2 cup Pomegranate juice
1/2 cup strawberries
1/2 cup ice
1 cup Dannon Light and Fit vanilla yogurt

Mix in my smoothie maker

VERY good and filling - I'll make it for a mid-afternoon snack or for breakfast.


----------



## middie (Sep 4, 2005)

wow elf that sounds deeeelish !!!!!!!


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Sep 5, 2005)

What is the brand of Pomegranate juice?


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 5, 2005)

The brand is P




M

The heart is a little different in there but that's close.  POM (with the O being a heart)

They have different flavors too but of course the main flavor is Pomegranate. It's expensive but I guess anything truly good for you is.


----------

